# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  هل ينصح بحفظ منظومة السبل السوية؟

## أبو يعقوب البويطي

السلام عليكم
هل ينصح بحفظ منظومة السبل السوية؟
أم الأفضل أن يحفظ الطالب متناً في الفقه الحنبلي؟
مع العلم أن منظومة السبل سريعة الحفظ سهلة الاسترجاع.
أرجو التوضيح بالتفصيل.
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ينصح أهل العلم بحفظ المتون التي اعتنى بها العلماء قراءة وتدريسا وشرحا وتعليقا.
ولن تجد أصلا نسخة مصححة من متن السبل السوية، فضلا عن أن تجد عليها شرحا وافيا.
هذا فضلا عن أنها طويلة نسبيا، ومبنية على اجتهاد مؤلفها رحمه الله.

----------


## الورقات

للفائدة : متن المنظومة على هذا الرابط 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78685

وبالنسبة لسؤالك فالأمر كما ذكر الأخ العوضي حفظه الله ، ينصح أهل العلم بحفظ المتون المخدومة والمشتهرة بين أهل العلم وطلابه .

ثم إني - شخصيا - لا أرى حاجة في حفظ الألفيات بطولها ، وإنما يُنتقى منها مواضع للحفظ ، مثلا أبيات فيها شروط وضوابط هذه تُحفظ ، أو أبيات فيها مسائل يصعُب حفظها نثرا فتُحفظ وهكذا ، يُنتقى منها ، أشبه بالاختصار الذي لا يأتي على جميعها ، يعني ما يستصعبه الانسان  نثرا يحفظه نظما ، والذي يُستصعب  هذا يختلف من شخص لآخر .

----------


## أبو مروان الشبيلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , وبعد:
فإن طريقة التمذهب في الفقه وحفظ المتون قد بينها العلماء في مواضعها , ولست بصدد توضيح ذلك وكتب الفقه المشهود لها بالخير لاتتعارض مع ما اعتنى به العلماء, ولكن عندي بعض المعلومات عن متن السبل السوية لفقه السنن المروية أسأل الله أن ينفع بها كل من قرأها:

أبشرك أني ممن يملك معلومات كثيرة جدا جدا عن هذا المتن وعن طريقة تأليفه وشروحه القليلة

*فأنا والحمدلله قد حفظت أكثره واستفدت منه كثيرًا ولولا مشاغل الدنيا لأكملته , أسأل الله أن يتم نعمته علي وعلى المسلمين.

*قد اعتمد الشيخ في استخراج مسائل السبل السوية :
على كتب السنة المبوبة على أبواب الفقه: كالمنتقى وشرحه نيل الأوطار, وبلوغ المرام وشرحه سبل السلام, وعمدة الأحكام وشرحه العدة, وغيرها من كتب الفقه ,ولهذا سمى الشيخ نظمه السبل السوية لفقه السنن المروية .

*سبب تأليف كتاب السبل السوية:
عندما ظهرت باكورة إنتاج الشيخ حافظ بنظم سلم الوصول في التوحيد ازداد الطلب من طلاب المدرسة السلفية بصامطة على متون يسهل حفظها,ففي عام 1363هــ أشار الشيخ القرعاوي على تلميذه حافظ بإنشاء نظم في الفقه والآداب,ولم يكن الشيخ ليخالف شيخه فبدأ النظم مستعينًا بالله وأتمه في عام 1364هــ ولهذا السبب نظم الشيخ السبل السوية.

*قال النجمي رحمه الله عن كتاب السبل السوية:"مارأيت له نظيرًا في سهولة نظمه, وغزارة علمه".

*شروح النظم:
- شرحه تلميذه فضيلة الشيخ زيد بن محمد بن هادي المدخلي في 7 مجلدات أسماه: الأفنان الندية,دار المنهاج, وقد قدم له عدد من العلماء كالشيخ النجمي والشيخ ربيع والشيخ بكر أبوزيد والشيخ الأهدل والشيخ القاضي.... .
,وأقول لوكتب الله لهذا الكتاب القبول والانتشار لأصبح من أهم كتب الفقه المقارن في التاريخ الإسلامي وبلامبالغة,وذلك لسهولته وبسطه للخلاف وأقوال العلماء في المسائل والدليل والتعليل,وقد أثنى فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور عبد الكريم الخضير على المتن والشرح , تجدون الثناء في موقعه.
- شرحه الشيخ أحمد بن عبدالله محمد مشهور حمدي في 5 مجلدات أسماه:العقود الذهبية,وهو من تلاميذ الشيخ زيد المدخلي.

والآن قد عرفت كيف نظمها , وأنها في فقه الدليل , وأن لها شروحًا مبسوطة , أسأل الله أن يبارك فيها وفي المتن.
 أما هل يوجد نسخة مصححة؟؟؟ فأظن والحمد لله أني قد تتبعت طبعات المتن وشروحه فهي في مايقرب من 2418 بيتًا , وللتنبيه: فإن النسخة المتداولة على الشبكة بها نقص كبير , و ما منعني أن أرفع مالدي إلا ضيق الوقت وبغية المراجعة الإملائية , فأسأل الله أن ييسر ذلك في الأسابيع القريبة القادمة , وأسأل الله أن لاينسيني أن أرفعها في هذا المنتدى.

أما من ناحية طولها: فانظر إلى المسائل التي حوته , وسهولة نظمها وإشارتها إلى الخلاف مع الترجيح,بالإضاف   إلى كتاب الجامع في آخر المنظومة والذي شرحه الشيخ زيد حفظه الله في مجلد كامل.

وبعد المراجعة أسأل الله أن يهيء له من المشائخ من يشرحونه "وقد وُعدت بخيرٍ من بعضهم" ليزداد نورًا على نور.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,

----------

